# Hello from East Kentucky



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not totally new to bee keeping but have been out of it for a few years. I now have more time to take care of them. I see some things are new like the screened bottom boards, so I will probable need some help later also. Found this site by just looking around, glad I did....I'm in the mountains near TN. and VA. line..


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice to meet you Wheeler88, I just jumped back into it myself, 15 years ago My ignorance killed my first hive. I got busy building a house by myself and seamed to loose interest in bees untill last fall, and am trying to overcome the ignorance part so I do not kill the one I have now.:applause:


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yea, I just found this site today kinda wish I would of found it sooner. Got 2-3# packages of Italians ordered. Been doing a lot of reading here and it sounds like if we have any questions we can get an answer here.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Wheeler, feel free to PM me any time if you want to chat and throw around old bee stories.....Bill


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, there is a good article in the American Bee Journal, Volume 151 No.3, March 2011. It addresses several Varroa control methods and the true effectiveness of each. Blogs and forums are even mentioned since we do not know if the posters even have, or have ever had a hive. The screened bottom boards are better for small hive beetles than Varroa in my hives. They tend to stick and drown in the oil tray!


----------



## Peacocks bee farm (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome wheeler88 this is a greattt site to learn..

Dan


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey there wheeler, welcome to beesource.com! If you like i will send you an invitation to the Kentucky Bluegrass State Beekeepers group here on beesource.com. I know a few that lives in eastern ky that you might know on the list perhaps. Good Luck!!


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

hello, im just over the mountain in bsg Va, good luck to you.
Gus


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

welcome to the list


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome to the site and welcome back to beekeeping. There are a lot of good people here that will be more than willing to help out. I have a good deal of family in Perry and Letcher Counties and Letcher County has a good club to join, if that isnt too far to drive.


Marc Lewis


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys,

honeybeekeeper: There was a notice in my PM box and I clicked on the link and clicked on 'join group', so maybe I,m in ?.....


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

No you wasnt in there! I sent you another one, try it again! Once you in join in check you profile and see if its on your profile!


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

wheeler88 said:


> I'm not totally new to bee keeping but have been out of it for a few years. I now have more time to take care of them. I see some things are new like the screened bottom boards, so I will probable need some help later also. Found this site by just looking around, glad I did....I'm in the mountains near TN. and VA. line..


Welcome aboard,

There is a great beekeeping club in your area. The president of our SW VA club is good friends with them, and I have met them once. I can get you their contact info if you want. 

Shane


----------

